# Paph. purpuratum



## Spaph (Feb 27, 2012)

Sharing a picture of my Paph. purpuratum which finished flowering a few weeks ago. I have recently joined the forum and am trying my first post with a larger picture size


----------



## abax (Feb 28, 2012)

I like the larger photo and I really like the color of the
Paph. A little bit of the show-off in that bloom!


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2012)

Where are you growing Spaph?

It's a bit late in the year for this species, but it sure is pretty!


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2012)

Beautiful flower!!!

Spaph, could you please update your profile to show your general location in the upper right hand corner of your posts. It helps a lot to put your posts into context for the other people reading them. Thanks....and welcome to ST!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 28, 2012)

Spaph, Do you happen to know Wayne? Nice purpuratum BTW


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 28, 2012)

great photo of a lovely species.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 28, 2012)

So lovely!!!!


----------



## Marc (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice one and I must say that I like this species a lot. However I have read on a few sites that they are not the easiest as far as culture is concerned. So could you share with us how you grow this plant?


----------



## Justin (Feb 28, 2012)

great photo.


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 28, 2012)

Marc said:


> Very nice one and I must say that I like this species a lot. However I have read on a few sites that they are not the easiest as far as culture is concerned. So could you share with us how you grow this plant?



Living in the same area of Europa as Marc I am also interested about yours culture conditions. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2012)

I see you updated your information. Thanks very much! If I had to guess, I'd have said you were in the Southern Hemisphere...maybe Australia....judging from the timing of the bloom on your purpuratum. I think it's quite interesting to learn that you're on Victoria, B.C. I didn't see that coming. Now, I'm even more impressed that you bloomed a purpuratum so nicely....so much outside of it's normal blooming season! I've bloomed a purpuratum in the spring only once. Every other time, it's been a very exclusive fall bloomer. The one spring blooming I had was in addition to the regular fall blooming before and then, after the spring blooming. 'Wish I could identify what made my plant do this. 

Thanks for posting this. It's a really beautiful flower!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool pic of a great bloom!!!! Jean


----------



## Spaph (Feb 28, 2012)

John M said:


> Beautiful flower!!!
> 
> Spaph, could you please update your profile to show your general location in the upper right hand corner of your posts. It helps a lot to put your posts into context for the other people reading them. Thanks....and welcome to ST!



Thanks for the feedback everyone, I have updated my profile with a location. I am growing my plants in a small 7' x 9' greenhouse in Victoria, BC, Canada. In the winter my night temps average 55 F and days average 70F. Summer my nights will be about 60-65F and days can go up to 90F on occassion. Paph. purpuratum has been a reliable bloomer for me each year in these conditions. I grow it in a moderately shady spot in a mix with lots of moss.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 28, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Spaph, Do you happen to know Wayne? Nice purpuratum BTW



Yes, I know Wayne!


----------



## Spaph (Feb 28, 2012)

John M said:


> I see you updated your information. Thanks very much! If I had to guess, I'd have said you were in the Southern Hemisphere...maybe Australia....judging from the timing of the bloom on your purpuratum. I think it's quite interesting to learn that you're on Victoria, B.C. I didn't see that coming. Now, I'm even more impressed that you bloomed a purpuratum so nicely....so much outside of it's normal blooming season! I've bloomed a purpuratum in the spring only once. Every other time, it's been a very exclusive fall bloomer. The one spring blooming I had was in addition to the regular fall blooming before and then, after the spring blooming. 'Wish I could identify what made my plant do this.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. It's a really beautiful flower!



Thanks John, every year it has bloomed for me in January with the bloom lasting into February.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2012)

Great flower. Jan-Feb is not much of a Spring John! That's still winter even here in south Texas.


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 28, 2012)

That purpuratum is a beauty! Too bad it didn't make it for the show this coming friday! Hope to see you at the meeting tonight!

Paphman910


----------



## Spaph (Feb 28, 2012)

Paphman910 said:


> That purpuratum is a beauty! Too bad it didn't make it for the show this coming friday! Hope to see you at the meeting tonight!
> 
> Paphman910



Thanks Paphman910! I am coming to the meeting... see you tonight


----------



## John M (Feb 28, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Thanks John, every year it has bloomed for me in January with the bloom lasting into February.



Cool! I wonder if it was crossed with a normally earlier blooming clone, if that would produce offspring with an extended blooming season?



SlipperKing said:


> Jan-Feb is not much of a Spring John! That's still winter even here in south Texas.


 I'm an optimist! Once the birds begin to sing again, in late February, it's spring as far as I'm concerned. LOL! Historically, I've bloomed purpuratum mostly in September or October. So, to have one in bloom in February is unusual.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2012)

That's gorgeous, Spaph! I don't remember if I've already welcomed you or not, but welcome to Slippertalk.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 28, 2012)

That's a very nice looking plant!


----------



## Roth (Feb 28, 2012)

Very nice one... In Vietnam purpuratum start to bloom again now. They have two blooming season, october-november, and febvruary-may here.


----------



## John M (Feb 29, 2012)

Roth said:


> Very nice one... In Vietnam purpuratum start to bloom again now. They have two blooming season, october-november, and febvruary-may here.


 Normally, here at least, it's considered to just be a once a year, fall bloomer. It's interesting that it can do better than that in a different climate. Thanks.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 29, 2012)

So cute!

Not an easy species for me...


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 29, 2012)

Spaph said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone, I have updated my profile with a location. I am growing my plants in a small 7' x 9' greenhouse in Victoria, BC, Canada. In the winter my night temps average 55 F and days average 70F. Summer my nights will be about 60-65F and days can go up to 90F on occassion. Paph. purpuratum has been a reliable bloomer for me each year in these conditions. I grow it in a moderately shady spot in a mix with lots of moss.


Thank you for your infos. Your conditions are not very different versus what I have here in Belgium. I bought my plant last year but it was doing nothing since, I checked the roots and they are fine.


----------

